# Whats your dream bike(s)



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

Since I have only been into bicycle collecting for a couple of years I am new to the hobby and don't have any pre war bikes.So this is my dream bike(s) wanted to see others dream bike(s) as well.Thx


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

Had this 1933 henderson in my reach but it was 600$ which was every cent i had.It needed a new rear hub and spokes and the paint was only savable in parts.Don't really know still if I made the right decision


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Had this 1933 henderson in my reach but it was 600$ which was every cent i had.It needed a new rear hub and spokes and the paint was only savable in parts.Don't really know still if I made the right decision
> 
> View attachment 372905




You made the right decision. If an Aerocycle is you dream bike then start saving toward that goal and don't get sidetracked or settle for something you really don't want. I have a lot of bikes I never thought I would own because I was persistent and focused. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah I think I didn't get it because if that was to be restored it would be a couple hundred and the trexlertown bike show was coming up and I bought this stingray there for $450


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

The next bike I want to get if I have enough is this


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> ... if that was to be restored it would be a couple hundred ....




A decent restoration of anything is going to run about $2k. This is why, unless it is something like and Aerocycle, you should try to find nice original paint bikes or quality restorations already done. V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 21, 2016)

Cream and maroon bf Goodrich streamliner pre or post war.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 21, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> The next bike I want to get if I have enough is this
> 
> View attachment 372907



You don't want that one...all sorts wrong on that resto... This is a correctly done one with all the bells and whistles !




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 21, 2016)

Marty has my dream bike at the moment......

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 21, 2016)

me to  that,s the top bike for me one day I will have one


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 21, 2016)

Here is a similar thread. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-the-top-3-bikes-on-your-want-list.91330/#post-577434


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2016)

your poll is difficult to answer. it doesn't take into consideration that the eras don't strictly adhere to the decade lines. to me, the 30's styling runs from 1935 or so, and goes to 1942. I think prewar and post war works better.
...and you guys need to get out of the Schwinn box more often, there's other stuff out there.
I am lucky enough to own my current dream bike. 1937 Huffman.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree with Scott. 1935-1942 is where it's at! That's what my collection is (besides my uncles spaceliner)


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow that brown autocycle is amazing like that color


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

The only elgins I really want is a bluebird or a nice Zepplin tank like this


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

I like the tank alot on these


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2016)

Also just wondering if anyone wants a schwinn twinn brown all original great condition


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

My Elgins...V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Marty has my dream bike at the moment......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



you mean this one?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2016)

My mind is always adrift thinking about a Huffman Super Streamline.  Seeing Shawn's in the dandelion field makes my knees weak!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 21, 2016)

this is one I would like to add to my collection


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 21, 2016)

This is one of my Dream Bikes, picture borrowed from fellow CABER the GOLDENGREEK. The dream won't become reality, but it's always fun to dream. The next pic of a Western Flyer X53 is a dream bike that should and will become reality, it's #1 on my current bucket list!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 21, 2016)

I know this one is in California but I hope to find one of these one day!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 21, 2016)

I started out with ballooners, but eventually moved into utility/3-speed type bikes. I love the American and English 'light roadster' type bicycles the most, I think.

1930s/40s Schwinn New World (have it)
1940s Schwinn Superior or Continental (have it)
1930s/40s Early Schwinn Paramount Tourist (not track model) (never afford it)
1940s/50s blue Raleigh Clubman with a 4 speed hub (still looking)

I'm going to go against "vintage bike" cachet and say the 1940s bicycles I have encountered have generally been better quality than the 1930s bikes. I've found the steel to be a little lighter and less soft than the early stuff. My sense is that the WWII industrial boom led to better-quality metals, particularly steel alloys and aluminum alloys. The 1920s-30s steel I've encountered on bikes has generally been relatively soft and heavy, with the exceptions of the cro-mo seamless and Reynolds 531 stuff from the late 1930s.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 22, 2016)

Monarch hex tube.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 22, 2016)

Ditto...I would love to add a Hex Tube to my Monark collection.  Monarky


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 22, 2016)

This is my list

Prewar Green on green schwinn canti
Elgin twin
Colson bullnose or clipper
Flocycle or 26x
Mercury pacemaker
Robin
Bluebird


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 22, 2016)

Already have them


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 23, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Since I have only been into bicycle collecting for a couple of years I am new to the hobby and don't have any pre war bikes.So this is my dream bike(s) wanted to see others dream bike(s) as well.Thx



Funny you used this photo, it's of my bike at the Art Center College of Design Concourse when Tony Henkels still owned it. It's the last time he showed the bike before selling to me and before he passed last year. It was one of my dream bikes especially since I remember when he bought it in about '82 then restored it. It's in my living room at this moment.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 23, 2016)

The Evinrude is the one I'd like to find the most!


----------



## sarmis (Oct 23, 2016)

H


----------



## sarmis (Oct 23, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Funny you used this photo, it's of my bike at the Art Center College of Design Concourse when Tony Henkels still owned it. It's the last time he showed the bike before selling to me and before he passed last year. It was one of my dream bikes especially since I remember when he bought it in about '82 then restored it. It's in my living room at this moment.




Did anyone see what other bikes were shown with the Aerocycle 
that year
at the Art Center Classic ?


----------



## fattyre (Oct 23, 2016)

Schwinn B6.  Either a almost perfect original or a nicely patina'd complete original.   

Also a Schwinn double bar Roadster.   (if anyone is selling one, let me know!)


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 23, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Schwinn B6.  Either a almost perfect original or a nicely patina'd complete original.
> 
> Also a Schwinn double bar Roadster.   (if anyone is selling one, let me know!)
> 
> View attachment 373787


----------



## fattyre (Oct 23, 2016)

Killer bike.  Pre war too!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 23, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Killer bike.  Pre war too!



1941

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sped Man (Oct 23, 2016)

The 30's have it by a long shot. I own very few bicycles from the 40s.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 23, 2016)

Being a primarily Schwinn guy born in 1952 and fond of the color dark green, this is my dream bike.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 23, 2016)

I finally got my dream bike even though I paid dearly for it. It a 1936 Knucklehead


----------



## Bikebones (Oct 18, 2019)

No pics but , wish list.....hiawatha arrow, Colson bullnose, ist generation Moulton, racycle, aerocycle...kb.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nuff said








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey I owned that reading standard a long time ago liked it so much I bought it twice -sold it when I got serious about antique motorcycles


----------

